# VK New Arrivals 12 Apr 2016



## Gizmo (13/4/16)

*TSUNAMI RDA BY GEEK VAPE*




*SIGELEI T150 150W TOUCH SCREEN BOX MOD *









*KANGER DRIPBOX STARTER KIT RED*

*



*
*ASPIRE PLATO STARTER KIT BLACK*

*



*
*AROMAMIZER SUPREME RTA BY STEAM CRAVE*
*



*

*Check em out ---> http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html?date=2016-04-12*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (13/4/16)

Everytime i see that Tsunami RDA I get that horrible rave song by the same name playing in my head...bleh.. awesome looking rda though wow

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaunnadan (14/4/16)

Schnappie said:


> Everytime i see that Tsunami RDA I get that horrible rave song by the same name playing in my head...bleh.. awesome looking rda though wow

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

